
Show HN: Anwendo – the simplest way to get UI tests work for you - alexvu
https://anwendo.com
======
alexvu
Hello Hacker News Community!

I'm the author of Anwendo tool, your feedback is much appreciated. Especially
negative one, because friends willing to support share only positive feedback.

~~~
sophisticateds
Hi Anwendo's author, off the top of my head what are the real benefits of your
tool in comparison to Selenium and similar ones??

~~~
alexvu
Hi!

Comparing to Selenium Grid - no programming needed, just use this extension to
record them. Comparing to Selenium IDE - test maintenance is simpler and semi-
automated, we have heuristics that adjusts to the page structure changes and
avoids hard-coding UI element locations as Selenium IDE does.

It's a cloud service, we manage and update test environments.

It also saves your time when troubleshooting test failures - it's much easier
and faster to understand why tests fail with the help of highlights and
screenshots.

